

NuBits – The World's First Stable Digital Currency - jj-abram
https://nubits.com

======
gus_massa
If I buy 10 Nubit for $10 now, do YOU promise that I will be able to sell them
for $10 in December 2015? How much money has the exchange to buy back the
Nubits from the users? What happens if the exchange gets hacked and some of
the money stolen, will the price of the Nubits continue to be the same?

I live in Argentina and we had for a few years the "Convertibility" 1 Peso = 1
Dollar. Until it disappear.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argentine_Currency_Board](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argentine_Currency_Board)

------
bnb
How is it stable if it is based on an inherently unstable currency? And what
about people who don't live in the U.S., A.K.A 17/18ths of the world?

~~~
jj-abram
NuBits is as stable as the USD. 1 NuBit = 1 USD, always, meaning NuBits are
pegged to USD (Though there is discussion of pegging it to a different
currency one day if needed).

People who don't live in the U.S can still us NuBits, just like people who
don't live in Europe, can still use Euro. NuBits just acts as a way to
digitally send money to someone using a currency that is pegged to the dollar.

If you have any more questions, you can ask them at the forums, which can be
found at: [http://discuss.nubits.com](http://discuss.nubits.com)

------
jj-abram
If you want to learn more, you can read the whitepaper here:
[https://nubits.com/sites/default/files/assets/nu-
whitepaper-...](https://nubits.com/sites/default/files/assets/nu-
whitepaper-23_sept_2014-en.pdf)

------
CoinGame
Cool to see this on HN. If anyone wants to learn more we have a really great
community at discuss.nubits.com if you prefer the reddit look join us on
/r/nubits

